# Stuck in 1x - If that even works...



## networkidea (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok, so I've seen similar issues posted many times - and I've searched, and run through solutions - but so far I do not seem to be having any success. I was running ICS, using the BUILD3 for the Fascinate, without any troubles, and had been since the first BUILD1 release. Everything worked beautifully, including WiFi, 3G, 1x, Roaming, etc.

Stupidly, poking around in the settings menus, I went into the menu for Home vs. Roaming networks. I did not change anything, in fact I hit back right away. After that, still everything seemed fine.

A few hours and one reboot later... my phone will not use 3G anymore. It will sometimes use the internet using 1x, but that also seems to lock fairly often. Wifi, as well, is flaky now. Sometimes it works flawlessly, otherwise a radio reset (airplane mode) is required to get it going.

I rely pretty heavily on e-mail notifications for work, so needed to get this fixed up. I've now tried everything I can think of, plus a few things - and gotten nowhere. Here's what I've tried:

1) Flash back to EH09 Gingerbread stock using Odin.
2) Flash back to EE19 stock using Odin.
3) Flash EE19 radio only using Odin.
4) In Froyo, the ADW "trick" to reach the Data.DEBUG menu, changing to CMDA only, then Hybrid. This works to change the icon to 3G, start to use any data, and the phone lags... then changes back to 1x and works.
5) Flash back to EH09 again, try the same ADW routine in Gingerbread.
6) Switched back to stock battery (mostly because the stock builds complained, and couldn't hurt)
7) Tried the above 1-5 again, on a different computer with a different cable - because at that point, I would have waved a rubber chicken around and chanted haiku(s) if it would have worked.

At this point, i'm a little too sleepy to think of any more solutions - so I'm calling it a night. I would be very grateful for any assistance that anyone could offer.


----------



## networkidea (Sep 8, 2011)

Additional try...

8) Flashed back to EE19 via Odin, and ran the actual USCC utility for EH09. I didn't figure this would have any different effect, however the aforementioned comment about the rubber chicken applies.

And I forgot to mention that this is on a Mesmerize.


----------



## networkidea (Sep 8, 2011)

Tried a few more things this morning. Nothing brilliant I'm afraid.

9) Tried this before, but tried again from work -- Did *228 after a fresh flash to stock. Programming was successful, still no 3g.
10) Toggled data, roaming, roaming data, etc through the basic menus in the stock 2.3 ROM.
11) Tried two different APN toggles from the market. One just brings up the menu in the settings (useless). The other can toggle data off, but not back on. To get even 1x back at that point, have to go in and out of airplane mode.

Bah.


----------



## networkidea (Sep 8, 2011)

12) Used Odin back to EE19. Flashed CWM, used RFS Formatter to format. Used Odin to EE19 again. Tried *228, still no data, now not even 1x. Used ODIN to EH09, Tried *228, still no data, not even 1x. Tried the ADW / Data Debug trick, and this gave me the 3G icon, but as soon as I accessed the web, it switched back to 1x. 1x works again, but still no 3G joy.

It should be noted that I've always had fantastic 3G coverage before and that the other Mesmerize in the house has fantastic 3G.

I'm about at the point where I'm going to give up, flash the stock gingerbread, and take it into USCC.


----------



## networkidea (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok - solidly defeated, I flashed back to stock EH09, pulled my SD card, and innocently took it in to USCC. They said that they'd reinstall the Gingerbread update, and that would fix it. Sure enough, I got the phone back with 3G fixed in about 10 minutes -- with 2.3.5, EI20 installed. Poof, 3G.

Had not seen any downloads for that version for the Mesmerize - not sure if it's new, or I just really missed it. Either way, it's not the version that they have available on the USCC site, either.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

networkidea said:


> Ok - solidly defeated, I flashed back to stock EH09, pulled my SD card, and innocently took it in to USCC. They said that they'd reinstall the Gingerbread update, and that would fix it. Sure enough, I got the phone back with 3G fixed in about 10 minutes -- with 2.3.5, EI20 installed. Poof, 3G.
> 
> Had not seen any downloads for that version for the Mesmerize - not sure if it's new, or I just really missed it. Either way, it's not the version that they have available on the USCC site, either.


Glad you got it fixed!

All you would of had to done is after you flashed back to stock was to check EFS clear box and flash Eh09 then dialed *228 ( I learned from experiance







)

save for future reference


----------



## networkidea (Sep 8, 2011)

Larry - did that, though I should have been more specific. Each of my Odin flashes above had the Clear EFS box checked.

That's what confused me - there shouldn't have been a single setting that was left over that way - but somehow, something was.

Thanks for the tip anyway.


----------



## ocs111 (Jun 15, 2011)

I usually flash back to EE25 but up, then flash eh09 bootup, and go forward.


----------



## networkidea (Sep 8, 2011)

In case anyone else has a similar problem; of what they flashed in-store to fix things up, I'm pretty sure the EI20 radio is what did the trick. Another poster has uploaded the EI20 radio, in http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14275-odin-ei20-radio-for-mesmerize-showcase/]this thread[/url].


----------

